# Chelsea Flower Show



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

As well as being a landscaper by trade, gardening is also one of my main hobbies. I am engrossed in the BBC coverage of the Chelsea Flower Show at the moment. Does it get much coverage on BBC America? I've seen garden designers from Australia, New Zealand, Africa and all over Europe displaying at the show but can't recall an American designer. I may be wrong though! Are show gardens a big deal in the States?


----------

